# Answers from girlfriend



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

I need answers as to why she slept with another guy. we havent talked in a couple days and weve been apart for about 2 weeks. should i wait till she texts me or should i text her? should i give it more time?


----------



## lovegreen (Mar 3, 2011)

IMO---get out of the relationship...cheating now..before marriage...why risk it...


----------



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

I am out. But i feel i need to know everything before i can begin the road to forgiveness. Just read a thread on how a guy got aids from his girlfriend... i know she used no condom... disgusts me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

1-12--you can answer her all of the questions you want but know beforehand--no answer she give you will ever be satisfactory to you. 

That is because no matter how you slice it--she was wrong to cheat. 

Get tested for STDs.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

1-12-t1 said:


> I am out. But i feel i need to know everything before i can begin the road to forgiveness. Just read a thread on how a guy got aids from his girlfriend... i know she used no condom... disgusts me.



There's no need to know anything besides she cheated.

What do you want to know, he's a better lover, he's bigger, lasts longer, treats her like a tramp in bed the way she likes?

It's over, move on and don't dwell on her anymore. Trust me you don't want to know! Ignorance is bliss sometimes and this is one of those times.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

1-12-t1 said:


> I am out. But i feel i need to know everything before i can begin the road to forgiveness. Just read a thread on how a guy got aids from his girlfriend... i know she used no condom... disgusts me.


Are you thinking of taking her back? Has she asked for forgiveness? Forgiveness can come in time. It doesn't sound like you should take her back. Get tested. You're probably fine.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Wait, don't contact her, do not beg for this relationship, she needs to see a man that is confident in moving on with out her, or she will not think twice about doing it again.

Do not empower her by showing your neediness to contact her, any weakness she sees in you will not look attractive or respectful.

Stay strong, let her go, if she wants *only you* she will call you 1st, if not then you will only be second choice for her.


----------

